# Bullhead catfishing questions



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got a few questions about bullheads. 
First, take a look At this rig.








I spent a bit of time making this rig. It is a 3/4 (I think) ounce bullet sinker, and theres a swivel there behind it. Its on 8 pound test. And those hooks are 12 inches apart from each other. I also used palomar knots to tie them. 
Will this catch catfish without them taking it and feeling any weight?
Second, how can I prevent them om swallowing the hook? 
And 3rd, when are the most active?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

1. Can't really tell from the pic, but if the sinker is tied into the rig and can't slide up and down freely then the fish will feel it. You should still catch some though

2. Pretty hard to do. Set the hook right when the fish bites, so keep a tight line and have your hand on the line to detect bites. Even doing that doesn't help much. And bullheads aren't line/hook shy, so using a bigger hook can help. A long shank hook may also help, and will help with unhooking them. 

3. Evening and at night.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

They're most active at night, and most of them will swallow the hook regardless. Any I catch while catfishing immediately turn to bait. They don't put up a fight, there isn't enough there to eat, and between them flopping around like crazy with barbs at the ready and swallowing the bait it's no fun getting the hook out.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Using a 1/4 oz jig head helps with the deep hooking, thats what i use when fishing for them for bait, I catch all of mine in the day while baitfishin, bullheads love marshy areas, swamps, oxbows thats where I catch mine.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

BigTripp said:


> They're most active at night, and most of them will swallow the hook regardless. Any I catch while catfishing immediately turn to bait. They don't put up a fight, there isn't enough there to eat, and between them flopping around like crazy with barbs at the ready and swallowing the bait it's no fun getting the hook out.


well, they surely wouldn't feel like much if you had a rod thicker than a tree branch, they have more meat than a 8 inch sunfish, and almost every fish will flop while you pull a hook out their flesh. 
I ended up with 4 bullheads and a bonus channel on a bluegills head.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

BigTripp said:


> They're most active at night,


 That's not true, I catch catfish day and night, equal amounts too. I just posted a fish report for LaDue, and caught a bit more than half my cats before 9pm, and they were all over 2lbs. We throw our bullheads back, so I don't even count them anymore as a catch.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> well, they surely wouldn't feel like much if you had a rod thicker than a tree branch, they have more meat than a 8 inch sunfish, and almost every fish will flop while you pull a hook out their flesh.
> I ended up with 4 bullheads and a bonus channel on a bluegills head.


Lol, they don't feel like much on my medium bass pole. Most fish aren't covered in slime with sharp barbs and only 6-12 inches long while flopping around. When you're fishing for channels with catfish gear and catch bullheads that swallow the hook every other cast you would understand the disdain. 

You could catch and eat bigger ones but you have to weed through all of the tiny ones first. I'd rather catch a good size channel to fillet up than cut up catfish nuggets all night.

If you want to catch a ton of bullheads head out to Long Lake, they're everywhere. Your rig might be a little more effective if it sat a little closer to the bottom. They're primarily bottom feeders and if your bait floats it's going to be two feet out of the prime zone. You can catch them any time day or night but they are most active during night time hours.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Using circle hooks will help keep them from swallowing the hook. That's pretty much all I use. Don't set the hook with circles, just tighten up the line and start reeling in. The hook turns and hooks itself. Works really well for me. I usually fish for channels but I don't think bullheads would be any different. The turned in point on circle hooks also get snagged a little less and don't dull as easy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

